# Looking for Disney area rental June 19-23 (or 25th)



## vacationbound (May 11, 2015)

My daughter is in a volleyball tournament June 19-23. Location of games hasn't been released yet but she will either be at ESPN Wide World of Sports or Orange County Convention Center in Orlando, FL. I'm looking for something near these locations. 2 or 3 bedroom. Also might stay a few extra days and check out on the 25th. TIA


----------



## am1 (May 11, 2015)

Would Bonnet Creek work?


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2015)

It looks like this is in Anaheim. [Or not.]


----------



## HudsHut (May 12, 2015)

https://www.espnwwos.com/sports/volleyball/
There's a tournament June 15-26 in Orlando.
There is also an Orange  county convention center in Orlando.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2015)

That's funny - I will fooled by this name: Orange County Convention Center.

Anaheim, CA is in Orange County, CA!  

I will redact my edits!


----------



## vacationbound (May 12, 2015)

We have stayed at Bonnet Creek before and LOVED it.  I checked a few months ago and there was no availability, but maybe that has changed?


----------



## travelwyndham (May 14, 2015)

*Bonnet Creek or Disney Area in June*

I might have something for you. I rent out points and villas at both Bonnet Creek and Saratoga Springs. I think I have your dates at Bonnet in a 2 bd- only a 1 bd villa at Saratoga Springs. Thank you (travelwyndham)


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

For $100 per night?

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------

